# Nice campground near Seattle



## jack

We are going camping in the seattle area and are looking for suggestions for a nice safe campground. We are pulling a fifth wheel and don't necessarly need to be in seattle but something as a base to tour around.

thanks in advance:thumbup1:


----------



## artmart

That's a very broad question. Can you narrow it down for us a bit? Are you looking for RV resorts or are you looking for less facilities because you'll be touring and not spending that much time at the campground? Do you want use hookups exclusively or boondock? How long are you going to be in the area, will you be moving from place to place to cover more area? Will you be going to Canada? Do you prefer the city and sights or the wilderness and no crowds?

Might I suggest you try the TrailerLife website or Woodalls. They'll have filters you can set up to help you find suitable campgrounds.


----------



## jack

We arent concerned to much about hook ups and we like the woodsy feel as well maybe near the beach(ocean) . We arent moving around just hanging out at camp and hoping to go into seattle to tour around for a day or two(but sleeping at the camper) Looked at saltwater state park and dash point, though dash point looked kind of cramped for camping spots- tight spots.


----------



## artmart

That does help a lot. You should try RV Campgrounds, RV Camping, RV Rentals, RV Parks, RV Resorts - Woodalls and select on RV camping or Tent & Family camping in the Seattle, WA area. Besides the two places you mentioned it mentions many more places to look into. Some farther away from Seattle but within a day away.

I also have Trailer Life Magazine and Books information, but much of this includes high-brow very expensive sites. The Woodalls site I mention should provide more what you are looking for.

My impression now is you don't want to pay for frivolities and luxury, just relaxation and comfort. Keep in mind as the sites are less and less in price, sometimes the resulting guests consist of ignorant and rude types of people that can sure mess up the calm. I find the lower prices can attract lower clientele.

I hope this info helps.


----------



## jack

Thanks! This is helping. And yes we arent looking for anything fancy just nice camping with trees and somewhere safe, away from the ignorant and shady type- only because of sitiuations I have heard with people being robbed and or theiving. I quess what im saying is i will pay more for a nicer and safer place.


----------



## DanL

*Results?*

Did you make the trip and did you find a good place near Seattle? We are headed that way in August and want to take the trailer rather than pay for a hotel so I wonder how you made out?
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Tomoko

I have been living here in Washington, in the USA for 3 months..From my experience you have to travel quite out of the city limits from Seattle to get the full experience if you will, for camping..I suggest areas around the Wenatchee national forest or near the coastal lines like Ocean Shores..or even in Central/Eastern Washington near Easton/Cle Elum by the Teanaway River there is free of charge camp grounds just outside the pay areas! it's great! and hearing the running water by the river is just crystal-clear.


----------



## artmart

LOL Tomoko. In the U.S.A. we expect to drive far all the time to enjoy ourselves. You'll get used to this requirement.


----------



## Tomoko

Yes! They drive a lot :/ but road trips are fun!


----------



## DanL

Thanks Tomoko. In this case we are more looking for something practical but nice, not for a full on "nature" experience. The main purpose of the trip is to do some shopping and sight seeing and take in a Mariners game. The only reason we are taking the trailer is that camping is much cheaper than Seattle hotels. Having said that we have camped in a couple of places near Bellingham before that looked good online but were horrible. One was a mobile home park, not a campground at all....not very nice.


----------



## artmart

DanL, in another forum I belong to they mentioned Lake Pleasant RV Park in the area. One also mentioned the KOA in Seattle/Tacoma, but it might be pricier and may not be as rustic.

You might also research Bryn Mawr at the beach at the south end of the large lake to the east of Seattle.


----------



## DanL

Thanks for the info Art. I'll check it out. For now I booked a spot at Saltwater State Park. No campfires or hook ups, but as I said, the camping is not the main purpose of this trip. I'll check out the places you mentioned. One thing great about State Parks it the cancellation policy is liberal and the non refundable fee is very small.


----------



## Tomoko

my favorite was camping by the Teanaway River..secluded and no other campers nearby..and great trails to take my KTM dualsport on the trails and go riding.


----------

